# Locked out of my Garden



## cheri_j (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone

Is Rover blocking the entrance to your gardens?  He is blocking mine.  Not sure if this is a glitch or if it applies to everyone.  I really would like to get back to planting my regular flowers.  

Thanks


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 22, 2018)

He went away when I talked to him.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 22, 2018)

It's a glitch - happens after he gives his farewell speech. Just close the game out, then open it again, and he will be gone.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 22, 2018)

I had the same problem. I talked to him he said goodbye, and then we both stood there and stared at one another... until I restarted the game! LOL! I guess he was getting a little too comfortable.


----------



## cheri_j (Jan 22, 2018)

THANK YOU!!!  

It worked!!


----------



## brickwall81 (Jan 22, 2018)

The same thing happened to me... It was fine after I closed out of the game though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 22, 2018)

It acts as a softlock. I closed the app and turned it back on. It’s only a harmless softlock that’s all.


----------



## J087 (Jan 22, 2018)

We'll know tomorrow. If it was a glitch we'll receive new leaf tickets as an excuse.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 22, 2018)

Crashed after  talking to him for me, and 2 of my friends lol Good way to end a s*** event amirite (nah i actually enjoyed it somewhat)


----------

